# POWER alert in ThrottleStop



## BiggbloB (Oct 5, 2022)

Hello, I am new here and I want to share an odd problem I am facing. The POWER alert in ThrottleStop is always on, whether or not my laptop is on battery, as shown below. The option "Disable and Lock Power Limits" is checked in FIVR. Core voltage is set to -85mV and cache to -40mV (should they be the same ?).



















I own a GP76 Leopard (i7 11800H, 3070, 16GB).

Something weird happened yesterday, when launching the game Control, the game was very laggy (10fps maybe) and the CPU was running at 800MHz instead of... a normal frequency. Is it due ti power limit throttling ?

*EDIT : this problem still occurs ! I just launched Control and my CPU runs at 800MHz !!! The game is all laggy and the CPU is barely used (4%...). I didn't have this problem before and I don't remember touching anything.*

Thanks in advance !


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 5, 2022)

When using Windows 11, ThrottleStop does not work correctly until you disable Virtualization Based Security (VBS) including Core Isolation Memory Integrity. You need to do this if you want ThrottleStop to have access to the voltage control register and many other registers within your CPU.









						How to Disable Virtualization-Based Security (VBS) in Windows 11 to Improve Gaming
					

Getting frame drops while playing games in Windows 11? VBS might be the reason and here's how you can disable VBS in Windows 11.




					beebom.com
				




After you do this, reboot and delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file before running ThrottleStop.

Download ThrottleStop 9.5 and post some more pictures after you get this fixed.


----------



## BiggbloB (Oct 5, 2022)

Thank you ! I didn't know Windows 11 had issues with Throttlestop. I will post pictures as soon as I am done.

BTW, you are amazing, unclewebb. ;-)

UPDATE :

So I did what you advised me to do but I still have the POWER issue (here, IDLE and pluged-in, but same on battery) :


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 6, 2022)

Show me the FIVR and TPL windows so I can make some suggestions.


----------



## samot (Oct 6, 2022)

Do you have Dragon Center installed? Most probably you´re capping the power limits there. Or, if you do not have it installed, you should because without you might also be automatically capped.


----------



## LogPap (Oct 6, 2022)

BiggbloB say:


> The POWER alert in ThrottleStop is always on, whether or not my laptop is on battery



I think it's not a issue, its more like a power save feature since you run on battery. My MSI gl65 is also power throtteling on battery.

Chers's


----------



## BiggbloB (Oct 6, 2022)

Sorry for not replying sooner, I was at work !

So, answering in order :

@unclewebb :

Here are the screenshots. Since I deleted throttlestop.ini, undervolt is gone. I will undervolt later.









@samot : I use MSI Center (Dragon Center equivalent). It is very useful as it allows for customized fan curves. How would you uncap power limit ? I didn't see any option capping power limit in the software.

@LogPap : well, this also happens while plugged-in. And I feel like my PC is generally... slower. Not significantly but there is something. Yesterday I played Far Cry 6 and the game was smooth on ultra settings + ray-tracing, but CPU was still at 4%...


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 6, 2022)

BiggbloB said:


> I use MSI Center


Some MSI software has proven to be a bug filled mess. You might like its useful features but it also might be causing the power limit throttling problem that you are having. An 11800H should not be power limit throttling and stuck at 800 MHz whether it is plugged in or running on battery power. The 11800H has a 45W TDP rating and power consumption is only 11W.

Try checking the MMIO Lock box in the ThrottleStop TPL window and clear the Disable Controls check box. Turn on the ThrottleStop Log File option and go play a game for 15 minutes. Attach a log file so I can see how your computer is running.

After that I would uninstall the MSI software, reboot and play another game and run a second ThrottleStop log file. It will be interesting to compare these two files.


----------



## BiggbloB (Oct 6, 2022)

Thanks for your reply ! However, I do not have time this evening (I live in EU) so I will do as you asked tomorrow evening instead. See you, and thanks again !


----------



## (00) (Oct 6, 2022)

BiggbloB said:


> @samot : I use MSI Center (Dragon Center equivalent). It is very useful as it allows for customized fan curves. How would you uncap power limit ? I didn't see any option capping power limit in the software.


Use this *instead of* the "Dragon Center" spyware, to control your fans.

MSI Silent Option:






						MSI Global English Forum
					

...




					forum-en.msi.com
				




(00)


----------



## BiggbloB (Oct 13, 2022)

I am not dead ! I just had so much work I couldn't focus on my gaming laptop. Sorry for being so long.

I uninstalled and re-installed MSI Center and the power alert in throttlestop vanished. No more 800Hz in Control ! However, weird thing is, my CPU is only used at 1% when playing the game... All my cores, except one, are at 0% utilization. Weird, isn't it ? This happens in Control but also in Far Cry 6 and Dusk... In other words, in all my games BUT there is no fps loss it seems.

I did what you asked @unclewebb and played Control for 15 minutes. The game ran at ultra settings + RTX medium and DLSS quality at 90-100fps. It seems on par with 3070 140W (roughly equivalent to a 3060Ti) expected performance. However, it seems power usage never exceeded 30W... Anyways, you'll find the log file below.


----------

